# acei cichlid



## hartr24

thinking about getting some acei cichlids, just wondering how they are with other africans and if i should get more than 2 or 3 in a 55 gallon tank with 6 other africans.


----------



## emc7

Which other Africans? Acei are in the less aggressive Mbuna category, so they go nicely with yellow labs. I would think you could have 4-6 each of labs and acei in a 55. I wouldn't put them with melanochromis or any of the other really mean ones.


----------



## hartr24

i have a o.b pecock, electric yellow, obliquiden, tropheus moori,red zebra, a pure white one that looks like the electric yellow cant remember what it is now. i would like to get a few of the yellow tail acei because i hear there should be more than 1 in a tank.


----------



## kay-bee

Acei's are like most mbuna species, in that they do great in groups. 

One thing to consider is that when stocking a mbuna set up, it's best to stock the most aggressive species last...in your scenario you'd be adding one of the least aggressive species last (which places them at a disadvantage). I'd recommend adding six acei instead of a trio. That would bring the quantity of cichlids in your tank from six to a dozen.

A larger group of aceis will provide individual aceis protection from aggression (harder to single out and spreads any aggression to 6 'targets' instead of just 3).


----------



## Cichlid1000

Yea I agree with kay-bee. I had that problem with introducing those fish (yellow tail acei) in too late. They got harrased a fair bit and got black stress spots so i got some more and it helped a fair bit.


----------

